# Dealer



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

Taking the Alty into the dealer tomorrow, wish me luck. I'll give a full read out of what they said and whats wrong with it. Also hopefully i can get some stuff in ink so i can mod the car with no bitching from the dealer


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Allow me to add something here...and Fr3ak, change the title to something along these lines:

He has an 03 Altima with the same rear suspension problem that all of us 02's are seeing. I though that the fix was to use the shocks from the 03. Why do I doubt that they used what shocks were left over from the 02???

Could be a problem in the future.....


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

yah thas what i was sayin to yah early  but yes, thats what im thinking becuase im hearing the exact same noise as the 02 rears and the ride quality is terrible. This happened between 800 - 1300 miles on the car so everyone watch out, will have the full data tomorrow


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *yah thas what i was sayin to yah early  but yes, thats what im thinking becuase im hearing the exact same noise as the 02 rears and the ride quality is terrible. This happened between 800 - 1300 miles on the car so everyone watch out, will have the full data tomorrow *


Check this thread. Hardcore provided the numbers for the replacement shocks and mine were replaced with the same as installed on the 2003`s.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7940


----------

